
Sponsoring Webpack - jdorfman
http://tech.trivago.com/2017/08/02/sponsoring-webpack/index.html
======
andygrunwald
Webpack blogged about this in their blog here:
[https://medium.com/webpack/trivago-helps-secure-webpacks-
fut...](https://medium.com/webpack/trivago-helps-secure-webpacks-
future-73a58a016873)

I am working for trivago. If you have any questions, i can answer them or
forward them to the right team to get the answer. AMA!

------
noir_lord
Outstanding.

I'm not a massive fan of WebPack (I find it byzantine) but it is undeniably
useful despite the rough edges.

------
andygrunwald
Checkout the other HN post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14911762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14911762)

